# 1947-48 ish Whizzer model j



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 23, 2018)

I and so excited that I finally found one! It is a 47-48 model J. On top of it it can with a lot of parts and original literature!


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 23, 2018)

great score,be aware there is no known cure once addicted to whizzers,,,enjoy


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 23, 2018)

Ya, I figured once I found one locally I would be hooked.

I just need belts and hoses


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice find looks good!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2018)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Ya, I figured once I found one locally I would be hooked.
> 
> I just need belts and hoses



Where's Hawley?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 27, 2018)

Hawley is near Fargo.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2018)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Hawley is near Fargo.



That's too far for me to go for a spin with you. lol.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 27, 2018)

Where are you located?


----------



## mason_man (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice whizzer project, and it looks like you're all tanked up

Ray


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes sir ... I am Tanked!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 28, 2018)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Yes sir ... I am Tanked!



tooSHa.....lol

Ray


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2018)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Where are you located?



Dundee, IL. Home of the Pinkerton's


----------

